

Recursion and Human Thought: Why the Piraha Don't Have Numbers (quicktime video) - rms
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/everett07/everett07_index.html

======
rms
The Piraha, an Amazonian tribe with three numbers: one, two and many.
[http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1200/is_24_168/ai_n16...](http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1200/is_24_168/ai_n16029317)

